# Suprecur injections....anyone else just starting them..?



## Emmy007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum so just wanted to introduce myself, I've got PCOS and have started treatment for ICSI. It's been almost 4 Years since we first went to GP so feels unreal that something's finally happening  

I started my suprecur injections on Saturday night, wondered if there are any cycle buddies out there?

I don't quite have the guts to inject myself so my boyfriend is doing them for me.....anyone else wonder if they're doing them right? or is it just me being paranoid?


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Me! Thank god I've found someone in the same boat as me. My schedule was delayed a week due to late period. My first injection due on the 15th. 
which protocol you on?


----------



## Emmy007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi, I'm on the long protocol....how about you? What treatment are you having?


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Im on the long protocol too. when are you due to start injecting?


----------

